# pilot seat covers



## vonny

Hi,can anyone tell me where i can get seat covers to go over the front seats to save wear and tear need them so that the arms can go down as well all advice and info welcome thanks.


----------



## prof20

Hi Vonny,
How about this firm - MotorhomeSeatCovers.co.uk ?


SB Car Seat Covers
Unit 4
Brighton Road Industrial Estate
Brighton Road
Stockport
SK4 2BE

Tel: 0161 442 2121
Fax: 0161 480 6315

e-mail: [email protected]

Regards,
Roger


----------



## jud

*seat covers*

hi vonny. like PROF 20 said sb.car seat covers of stockport.for all makes see advert on ebay .jud


----------



## bazzeruk

I have never understood seat or carpet covers. Why cover something that looks nice with something that looks awful, just so the next owner can enjoy nice looking seats? There are so many good cleaning products now available. Just my opinion!


----------



## Addie

bazzeruk said:


> I have never understood seat or carpet covers. Why cover something that looks nice with something that looks awful, just so the next owner can enjoy nice looking seats? There are so many good cleaning products now available. Just my opinion!


Because (some) motorhome seat covers are no where near as hardwearing as the van manufactures covers. We did 10,000 miles in our Swift Suntor and by the end of the trip the drivers seat was threadbare as you tend to 'swivel and exit' from van seats to go down the step.

We used Motorhome Seat covers and got some VW Jetta material from the current VW range made into covers for our cab and passenger seats.

Our review is here:
www.europebycamper.com/2011/03/motorhome-seat-covers.html

I would pay the extra for the 'made to measure' option and he can trim your hab seats to match in his new workshop while you head to Medowhall for the day.


----------



## jud

bazzeruk said:


> I have never understood seat or carpet covers. Why cover something that looks nice with something that looks awful, just so the next owner can enjoy nice looking seats? There are so many good cleaning products now available. Just my opinion!


so my seat covers are awful are they you could be right BUT i have :lol: NEVER ran out of diesel :lol: because i Carry two cans full all the time :lol: :lol: .jud


----------



## vonny

*reason's for seat covers*



bazzeruk said:


> I have never understood seat or carpet covers. Why cover something that looks nice with something that looks awful, just so the next owner can enjoy nice looking seats? There are so many good cleaning products now available. Just my opinion!


I saw you have a dog as profile and there is the answer we have 2 big dogs a Great Dane and a Lab. both shed hair like you wouldn't believe we take pride in our M/Home and while we have the dogs we want to keep the furnishings hair free as possible we take the girls with us on all our outings here and abroard. And like others have commented wear and tear as well because lets face it some of the furnishings are not very good quality we have an auto-trail and our seating cushions aren't very well made so need to protect them.


----------

